# Virtual Bodybuilder



## kuso (Feb 11, 2004)

*CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual Bodybuilder


















.















.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

*CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual BB! 


Dont click Kusos link... its DEAD!


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

Thats cool as hell!  What do u guys have for stats?


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks like there's a place where we could have an IM link...

Your favorite Bodybuilding Forum Website (to get your favorite listed here ask the owners to contact us using forums@virtualbodybuilders.com):


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

I dont remember the stats I put... And if I did, I wouldnt tell YOU!  My dude is going to be the baddest mofo EVER!  And I dont want YOU(Var) to copy!  I will tell you that I choose the youngest age


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

I thought I made good choices, but my guys muscles show as "withered".


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: West USA 
Size: Small 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Low risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 11, 2004)

This is awesome but I want pictures ;p


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

Name: Var 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Average 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Very low risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh by the way my guy is gonna stay clean and natural!


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> This is awesome but I want pictures ;p



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Oh by the way my guy is gonna stay clean and natural!



My guy is gonna do massive doses of gear.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 11, 2004)

guess i didn't do as bad as i thought.  nothing's withered and i think lardy is worse than just fat?  

Name: nikegurl 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Small 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible 
Arms: Small 
Legs: Not great 
Chest: Small 
Delts: Small 
Back: Not great 
Cuts: Fat 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: You are a terrible poser


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks like you traded injury prevention for muscle size.  Im planning on giving my guy lots of drugs, so figured injury would be an issue.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Looks like you traded injury prevention for muscle size.  Im planning on giving my guy lots of drugs, so figured injury would be an issue.



Yup


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

Name: Mayonaise 
Age: 18 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: West USA 
Size: Weedy 
Balance: Art in human form! 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Small 
Cuts: Fat 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

Doing any gear, mayo?  Curious about how many plan on staying natural.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

why you drug testing?


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> why you drug testing?



  Obviously not, since I admitted that I plan on feeding my guy lots of it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

haha... I'm not staying natural... what's the point... it's VIRTUAL... My balls can shrivel up and I can have limp dick forever...


----------



## Var (Feb 11, 2004)

My thought exactly!  Living vicariously through my VBB.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

I think my BB is on 1,4 AD right now... at low dosage...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

My guys not!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Vital Statistics 
Name: SexyHex 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Extremely small 
Balance: You have very good symmetry 
Arms: Small 
Legs: Small 
Chest: Got some size 
Delts: Small 
Back: Not great 
Cuts: Obese 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Any of you ho's doing East Coast?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm doing east coast Justin


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2004)

Vital Statistics 
Name: Rocky 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Extremely small 
Balance: You have very good symmetry 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Small 
Chest: Small 
Delts: Small 
Back: Average 
Cuts: Full House 
Injury Risk: Some risk 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Your dude is EXTREMELY small eggs...  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

So is rocks


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2004)

Will definately Juice. That's the fun part


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2004)

Premi, your guy is withered, lardy and can't pose. LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Yea but he is 16.  When im HUGE you will all be old and weak! hahaha


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Withered is worse than small ya bastage


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, but look at Coleman... he's 40 now!  You're going to have to wait a real life year to get him to a decent stage


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

I have LOW injury risk.  So while you get injured when your small I will be withered and in the gym.  Then I will become small once you are ready again!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

The only thing thats going to be small is your testicles!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Its virtual.  It is 1 week for 1 real day.  I figure with all the gear my guy will be eating, he will crush coleman at the age of 25!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Bah humbug... you're going to have to turn to an illegal life style for that... and theres a chance of going to jail and death.  You're going to get caught with 15 gallons of synthol when you're 23 years old


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hell ya boys, its on now. pretty soon the virtual gr81 is gonna hop on the growth and insulin. haha.

Vital Statistics 
Name: gr81 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: West USA 
Size: Weedy 
Balance: You have fairly good balance and proportions 
Arms: Small 
Legs: Pretty big 
Chest: Average 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Not great 
Cuts: Fat 
Injury Risk: Moderate risk 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

LOL!  I am only doing illegal lifestyle while im under 18 mwahahaha!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

btw Premier, you're going to have to play that game for 450 days straight to get to 25


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

The best part of this is the smack talk!

Shoulda called myself Arnold


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Its all good.  Takes all but 2 mins to update daily.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

EggNold!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Uh huh, you'll be bored in 100 days! 

Hrmm, I wonder how long it will take us to get out of the bottom 20%


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

The Egginator!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

PreMinator sounds better


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Premilated


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

^ Means withered ho


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Damn... costs too much to be a dealer.  Plus under 18 doesnt mean shit!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Ya gotta work another job for a while!  Then switch over to the gear head   Its the only way you can get large!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm just pulling a blue collar right now to start making a little money... will increase my body naturally and then hit it with the good stuff in a couple years


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Man I am already entered in 3 contests! hahaha

Yea im blue collar too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

Name: Barret 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 3 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: West USA 
Size: Extremely small 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Small 
Cuts: Obese 
Injury Risk: Very low risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose 


oh man! ive always wanted there to be a game like this hehehe!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, I started entering constests... nothing to loose!

The site manager should some day make it so that it costs 1VP to enter the lower contests... and like 5vp to enter the higher ones.

They usually charge an admittance fee right?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible 
but im
Cuts: Obese

hahaha what gives   now i just gotta learn how to do stuff


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

I wonder what time it changes to the next day...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

I think everybody should go Obese... anybody that starts up with cuts... umm, must be a fitness competitor


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

What gets me is my 19" arms are small!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

damnit! im addicted already!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

How do you know arm size?  Here is some info on VB pics and features to come! http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=14&PN=1


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

ok ok must sleep now


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Haha, this is going to rock though... we should have like an IM team!


----------



## Flex (Feb 11, 2004)

OMG this is the coolest thing EVER.

I'm gonna pump my guy SO full of juice he's gonna be 400lbs 
MuuuuuWhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey, if any of you guys havent signed up yet and care to help a fellow IMer out, could you send me your e-mails so I can refer you and get some extra points to spend here and there?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

I hope no one helps you eggs... It would be detrimental to them too!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Perhaps, perhaps not... but its what a person with real inner strength would do, because they know if they are that good a few points wont matter


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, screw that... I just want the points so I can lay the smack down on you and call you girlie while I beat you on the virtual stage


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> OMG this is the coolest thing EVER.
> 
> I'm gonna pump my guy SO full of juice he's gonna be 400lbs
> MuuuuuWhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




yeah buddy. finally we can do a cycle and have it be a successful one eh! ha ha. j/k


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Not thats theres anything wrong with girlie girls.  In fact, I quite like my girlie girl   But she'd probably be pretty hot on stage


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

KUSO!!!----
Are you in this contest..?  And are you linking us to this game so that your character gets a point for everyone at IM that clicks that link?  

I was just reading the forum there, and some guy has like 130 referrals!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

He must have cheated somehow, thats rediculous.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh well, he'll be feeling silly when we smack his shrunken testes around the place!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Oooh, he does... that dirty bastard!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Does he... damn Kuso!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Anybody that signs up for virtual bodybuilding... dont use that link!  Use http://www.vitrualbodybuilder.com or he'll get a ton of points and crush us


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

How do I get a link like Kuso's?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Not telling!

*spamming every major BB board he knows*


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

HAHA!!  I found out a while ago... and I have spammed!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

anyone with extra points from that BS will be doomed to injury... I've already done the black voodoo dance of justice...


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 11, 2004)

im in 

Name: fat boy 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 3 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Weedy 
Balance: You could have been carved out of stone! 
Arms: Not great 
Legs: Small 
Chest: Small 
Delts: Not great 
Back: Not great 
Cuts: Average 
Injury Risk: Very low risk 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

this is big fun.

what will be even MORE fun is if a girl beat you all.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 12, 2004)

you can beat me all day long... I won't complain a bit


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

...but what is NOT fun is that I can't get the site to open today.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks!  i had it linked wrong.  doh!  

actually....maybe i didn't.  says they're moving their server and may have interruptions today.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 12, 2004)

np, just remember that when my body builder loses his first competition and needs some "encouragement"


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

I am going east coast style and I am going to crush you all



Your Virtual Bodybuilder 
Vital Statistics   Training   Posing & Mentors   Supplements / Gear   Job   Gym 
Diet     Contests     Contest History     


Vital Statistics 
Name: X Ring 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 3 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Average 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Very low risk 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

Canada

And I am a fat bastard

Name: Kick ass 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: Canada 
Size: Weedy 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Obese 
Injury Risk: Low risk 
Posing Ability: You are a terrible poser


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, Iain is competing also!


----------



## bludevil (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in  


Vital Statistics 
Name: super flex 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 
Country: East USA 
Size: Small 
Balance: Art in human form! 
Arms: Small 
Legs: Small 
Chest: Small 
Delts: Small 
Back: Small 
Cuts: Fat 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

crap! it keeps saying error and cant find page
when i try to do my training for the day help!!!


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

They're changing over to a new server today, so it'll go down a lot.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

oooh ok im glad that its temporary

cuz i cant miss a virtual week
my guy just started lifting last (virtual) week  

btw whats a bluecollar? someone who sits at a desk?


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

The game doesnt start till tomorrow anyway...cant do anything til then.  Bluecollar is manual labor


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

but construction worker isnt??


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

I would think a construction worker would be blue collar.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea deskjob is white collar... the admin at the vbb board is just a bit confused


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm racking up some V points.  How are u guys doing???


----------



## Vieope (Feb 12, 2004)

_ Hi there.. 
Is it working ? somehow I can´t connect to the website. _


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Try this link...  

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1200


----------



## Vieope (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Try this link...
> 
> http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1200



_Bad Request (Invalid Hostname) _


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Just keep trying.  The site has been bouncing all day.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont use that link var gave you!  You bastard Var! 

Go to www.virtualbodybuilder.com  Its the MAIN site


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I have 17 points from referrals already


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Damn!  I only have 10


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont use that link var gave you!  You bastard Var!
> 
> Go to www.virtualbodybuilder.com  Its the MAIN site



Damn you, PreMier!!!  Oh its ON now muthafkr!!!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont use that link var gave you!  You bastard Var!
> 
> Go to www.virtualbodybuilder.com  Its the MAIN site



_ I noticed that you tried to do the same at the begining of the thread LOL ... I was just waiting to somebody do the same again..
Tell me something, you gain points if someone click at your link ? _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I have 2 guys haha

My guy from work name: PreMier is hella small   You are quite a bit ahead of me Var.  Go to the website and look at the VBB and look under size.  Some guys are fkin HUGE.  Gonna be way unfair.

My second guy is from my home comp, and is named [IM]-Premo.  He is the one youll have to worry about.  He is gonna be the drug dealer


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I noticed that you tried to do the same at the begining of the thread LOL ... I was just waiting to somebody do the same again..
> Tell me something, you gain points if someone click at your link ? _



Yea, I changed my first post, all because of Kuso 

Yea, if you put the right link up then you get points when ppl join.  I have the link up on other sites too   Avant, Bulknutrition forums, Explorer forum, FTE.com and other various sites.  I spammed like a mofo last night


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

I go to some fairly obscure bb sites, so I beat most of u mofo's to the punch on those.    I got 10 v points in about a half hr.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea.. Mayo was pissed when he saw my post on bulknutritions new forum


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Make that 11.  I cant believe I havent lost my job yet.  I spend all my time doing stuff like this.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

I got 17 points 

Of course all the old timers who had pulled that crap on their board long ago got pissed at me for picking up the last remaining few that hadnt made it   The guys at Bodybuilding.com were a pissy crew


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> The guys at Bodybuilding.com were a pissy crew



Thats not suprising!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Being that I'm at college I could probably get a new guy from each of the computers that I have access to... hrm, that'd be about 100 vp 

I'm too lazy to make up that many e-mails though...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you saying because I dropped a note there as a newbie, or that you've dealt with them before?

Reading through their posts there are a ton of self righteous arrogant asses there, whew, it makes me glad for IM!


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

I lurk there from time to time (this board is one of the few I actually post on) and they flame the hell out of EVERYONE...any chance they get.  That, and the fact that there are A LOT of dummies on that board, is why I wasnt suprised.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, ah well... I guess there is a place for everyone.

Hey, if one of you gets the chance, could you post on the Virtual Bodybuilder board for dazzla that it didnt send my activation e-mail... so I cant post in the forums and stuff.  Not sure what the deal is though, but no doubt he'll be glad to help me fix that.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

damn i still cant login or do shit...bad request


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Hrmk, working for me...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I cant logon to the site now...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Eggs PM me your e-mail and your VBB name.  I will send Daz a PM.


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual BB!
> 
> 
> Dont click Kusos link... its DEAD!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

You still have the first post in the thread so your ahead of me im sure 

Eggs-- Still cant get on.  Once I do, I will PM Daz for you.


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

How many v points u got Kuso???  U must have cleaned up


----------



## NewWelshMuscle (Feb 12, 2004)

*BAD REQUEST*

HTTP 400

Bad Request


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea man.. not working try a bit later.  And click the link in the second post.  The first one is bad


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

No try the third.  The one I posted for Vioepe.  Damn u Pre!


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Im up to 14.  My referrals are starting to slow down.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Im pissed... I am getting eMail updates from the forums there, but cant get on the site...


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats what you get for being more of a pimp than me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Man.. just check some of the guys on the site.  They are already "god like".  Its gonna be kinda lame.


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Site is up now


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

> Man.. just check some of the guys on the site. They are already "god like". Its gonna be kinda lame.



Yeah...I did a search on members and a lot of them are already jacked.  Doesnt seem possible since the game doesnt start till tomorrow.  Wonder if they're mods or something.  That would suck if they hose the game by cheating.


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You still have the first post in the thread so your ahead of me im sure



Perhaps you`ll like my edit of my first post


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

DAMN!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Perhaps you`ll like my edit of my first post




Your such a hater... Damn you and your super Moderator powers!!!!


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats ok.  I think everyone starts with Last Page on these long ass posts anyway.


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your such a hater... Damn you and your super Moderator powers!!!!




 

Var does have a point though  lol


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Dude, your avitar is freaking me out!!!


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

I finally found a link that works, for anyone who hasnt signed up yet.  

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1200


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->>Virtual BB!
> 
> 
> Dont click VAR'S link... its DEAD!



This one works fine...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I still cant get on


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats weird!  I've been on all night.  I think you need to use this link...

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1200


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I tried your link... It still wont work!  I am getting e-mail updates to threads im subscribed to too!


----------



## Var (Feb 12, 2004)

Here ya go, bro...

daz@virtualbodybuilder.com


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Var.  I sent him an eMail.  Will see what he says.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

It works now 

I have 30! VP


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

You guys able to connect to VB?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I am now.  Finally... I eMailed Daz from the addy Var posted.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

I PM'ed him for you eggs.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks.  Hrm, it wont even find VB.com for me


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Says page cannot be found...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Did that to me all fking day long...  They must be working on the server for your are or something.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

No matter.  You cant do anything anyways, untill tomorrow.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, no biggie... and I dont really think I got any more points


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Name: SexyHex 
Age: 21 
Current Rank: 40 - 50% 
Status: Amateur 
Country: East USA 
Size: Extremely small 
Balance: You have very good symmetry 
Arms: Small 
Legs: Small 
Chest: Got some size 
Delts: Small 
Back: Not great 
Cuts: Obese 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose 
I cant view your VP though... Its located in your stats section once you do get logged in.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Its cool, I can get there now   I have 18 vp


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

I still have no points.  WTF?  I set it up Wednesday and my job says I earn 4 points/week but a week = a day so where are they?

I may be starting to hate this game....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

It doesn't official start until tomorrow, that is why you may not be showing any VP's


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

You would show pending vp's if you have any


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm up to 40 vp's!   I'm getting way too into this game.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 13, 2004)

Nikechick, the reason why we don't have any points is because we haven't worked a full week yet... meaning the game started today, and we work, but we don't get paid our VP's until tomorrow... the other people that have VP's already are from referrals, they put out on other forums a link that when people sign up from it, they receive VP's... 

bastards!!!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Nikechick, the reason why we don't have any points is because we haven't worked a full week yet... meaning the game started today, and we work, but we don't get paid our VP's until tomorrow... the other people that have VP's already are from referrals, they put out on other forums a link that when people sign up from it, they receive VP's...
> 
> bastards!!!



I've whored up so many boards its scary!!!  Wonder if I'll be getting banned from any.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

and here i thought i could win without whoring my way to the top.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm... there's so many things I want to say in response to ^that post


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

you don't need to say a word....i'm now peddling my link all over town


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

This is fun so far!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> you don't need to say a word....i'm now peddling my link all over town



Good luck finding sites that PreMier and I havent already hit.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

I know.  Shameless whoring has only gotten me 12 virtual points.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I have 48 so far.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

slut.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I never get tired of being called that.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

i'm catching up....and i only started working the net less than 2 hours ago.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

No fair...you're a girl!  Its easier for you to work people.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Too bad we cant rat each other out on the game... as far as AS go, haha.  I'd let you get huge Var and then turn a snitch and get you thrown in prison


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I read in one of the forums at virtualbodybuilder that they may add the possibility of getting caught.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, if you look at the drug dealer option I think it gives you that option... and if you use the steroid options you may also be able to get caught. Not sure if thats now or later.  I wonder if they'll throw crooked cops into it.

I'd like to do it like Coleman did... join the force and use my government paycheck to support my serious steroid use!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah...I'm thinking the drug dealer option is a bad one.  Probably gonna catch a lot of people who choose that.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

all i know is i didn't break any laws to get my 33 vps in less than 2 hours.  

you're right!  they should let us form alliances!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats ok nikegurl... eventually you will turn to the dark side to support your habits, and then we'll bust you and then you can pump in your cell


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

I got 1 referral so far


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I have 48 so far.



   That sucks!  I am screwed...  I only have 40!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Just kidding, we wouldnt do that... we'll just all be part of a big 'ol roid abusing family!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Eggs-- Daz sent me a PM and it said you better get your ass on the VBB forum!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Premier... why dont you suggest to the admin that we can form teams of some sort.  That way BBing boards can compete against each other and the like


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Prem, I just logged on... just need to post now I guess


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Premier... why dont you suggest to the admin that we can form teams of some sort.  That way BBing boards can compete against each other and the like



Great idea!!!  Prince needs to email them about putting up an IM link on our profiles too


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

My vp's are still climbing, but I will post no further updates.    Game on


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Premier... why dont you suggest to the admin that we can form teams of some sort.  That way BBing boards can compete against each other and the like




I sent Prince an eMail about it already.  All he needs to do is contact Daz about putting IM up on there.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 13, 2004)

need referals!
I'm Barret!
everyone help each other here!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Doesnt work that way.  Someone has to click your link and then join.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea, Var is right.  Click this one here 



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> *CLICK HERE!!!*----------->> Virtual BB!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Damnit Pre!  Why do u keep posting bad links to screw with people.  Everyone knows this is the only working link today...

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1200


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

What the hell do you need more peeps for?  You already have more VP than me


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I need ALLLLL the peeps!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Var whats your guys name?
In any comps yet?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Oops and whats your region?


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Var, Northeast.  Entered a couple comps


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

my link has tasteful (and not so tasteful) nude photos

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> my link has tasteful (and not so tasteful) nude photos
> 
> http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210




Hey you tricked me!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey you tricked me!



keep checking back.  i'm adding more every 30 minutes  

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210


----------



## gr81 (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> my link has tasteful (and not so tasteful) nude photos
> 
> http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210



 blast, she has found our cryptonite!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

do you guys think i went too far in the last photo?  the little lacy thing with the riding crop?  if it's too much i'll take it down.

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

You only get points for people who join. Not all that click the link 

At least I think so...


----------



## gr81 (Feb 13, 2004)

oh i'm sorry, what were you saying??..lol


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You only get points for people who join. Not all that click the link



 

pssst - gr81, get everyone you know to join using my link.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> my link has tasteful (and not so tasteful) nude photos
> 
> http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1210




Hahhaha!  This is getting out of hand!  (in the best way possible)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, quite out of hand... isnt it fun?


----------



## gr81 (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> pssst - gr81, get everyone you know to join using my link.




oh yeh and what are you gonna do for me?


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Seeing Nikegurl posting on site I already whored!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 13, 2004)

hahahah 

this is fun, but now i have to send all my emails referals lol

but when i tried to sign up it says vp pending...and then it wont sign off my name , to make new one....darn darn darn


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> hahahah
> 
> this is fun, but now i have to send all my emails referals lol
> ...



To make a new what?


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Just read at the forum that the reason they havent been changing vp's from pending to avail is they are busy trying to stop all the cheaters.  Lots of people creating fake email acct's for referrals.  Fukers!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Oooh, that sucks.  They should gank the vp for referral program... it would get around anyways


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

That and sighning up on more than one acct on their comp.  If you do this you will be BANNED from the game FOREVER!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah...I agree.  Sounds like these guy are doing a lot of this stuff manually...checking ip's and such.  There's no way they were prepared for this much traffic


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea they should gank the program... VAR is a bastard!  Has too many points!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I only have 52 bro.  I was just fukin with ya


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok LOL!  *wipes sweat*


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

This is too much fun!  My vp's keep climbing just due to links I posted yesterday.  Wish making money was this easy in the real world.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh, it is my friend it is   Just need to find the right business.


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I sure as hell havent found it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea... me either


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm sick of sitting behind a computer getting yelled at by customers all day.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

I sit behind a computer in a "secure area".  At least you haev human interaction.  Im going crazy


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

Head over to Rocks thread


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 13, 2004)

oh crap we get baNNED for making new emails for referals??


----------



## Var (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> oh crap we get baNNED for making new emails for referals??




This suprises you???


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2004)

Vital Statistics 
Name: ____
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 3 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Small 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Average 
Legs: Average 
Chest: Average 
Delts: Average 
Back: Average 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Some risk 
Posing Ability: Your posing is awful - Paul Dillet style


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

DAmnit somethien weird happened, and now my guy named Barret got remade, as a weakling...everything peasized and i cant even log in to him

that sux bad he was going good, and i got anotehr one too, but i can only log in to him....its all messed up here


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

DAMNIT! i just read that the master reset them....that sux...

and it wont let my new guy go to job or anything...everything is really screwed now and it wont let me go to job page

and i cant retire them


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Ah well  Thats why this is a beta!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

yea ur right, but im flustered that my it happened cuz my guy had some referals and what not, and it was going good size increases and stuff and everything was smooth....oh well


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Its cool Cat, this little bit in the beginning probably has very little to do in the long range I think... so it wont set you back.  Still though, I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Haha, my account at Musclemagazine.com got locked out after I posted about the Virtual Bodybuilding thing...

Island Ace is a tool 

Whats even more funny is that Wood (a moderator) said that MM.com is the #1 site on the internet.  Last I checked, there were about 20 posts for today on his forums... yeah, a real number one 

Ah well, theres a good reason that most members fled in exodus from there... the guy must be one of Hitlers offspring


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

man i just messed everything up, i hope he'll reset everything for me on there so i can go in there anew
put in my email and totally restart lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

ahhh crap! i cant do anything at all now....everytime i wanna create new guy it says used to many points but even if i dont use any it says that

Im getting tired of it screweing up on everthing


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Then relax... have him delete your old character, and then sign up for a new one.

Its all good... I'm just running a low level course of anabolics so you have time to catch up if you hurry


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2004)

MM is not even on the roadmap of #1 bodybuilding sites.

I think I will give up on this game, too many of the OutWar kids will rule at this because they spam like mad.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe Mudge, but its worth a go... I dont actually think less than 200 VPs will make much of a difference going into the game.  I mean, it'll give them a head start, but playing it good and managing your characters routine/supplementation is probably alot more important.  I'd venture to say that most of those kids are going to be out on injuries pretty quick.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2004)

Who knows, and having some fun is not worth giving up on because someone else is going to win, I really dont know that I have time for it anyway though 

I was hoping you could create someone close to yourself, and then go off of that. It is kind of funny that they added in steroids and such though, and only ages 16-22? Kind of odd...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Ah well, it wont take up too much of your time... just 3 to 5 minutes a day perhaps   But I understand, it can be a pain to have too many things that you have to do lined up on the plate.

As to the ages and what not, no idea! Perhaps they figured that we should start young to truly get big


----------



## dazzla (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys!

I just found this thread and wanted to tell you all how amazingly funny it is! I laughed my head off, you guys (and gals!) are great!!

If any of you is having problems let me know - I will be limiting the number of referrals you can make - like you say, there's too much chance of cheating from it.

Daz
www.virtualbodybuilder.com


----------



## Eggs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Dazz, thats a great idea   Because of the way these kinds of things spread, you'll still reach the same amount of people even if you allow like 20 - 40 VP.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 15, 2004)

hi daz, did you get my stuff fixed?

I really messed it up, i know
I replied to your most recent email


----------



## dazzla (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey myCATpowerlifts,

Which one are you bro? Hopefully I have now?

Daz


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Sup Daz!  haha my guy is a puss!


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

My guy sucks root, too, but Im not giving up on him yet.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

YEa, I have a good job, and am using gear   I dont think I will be NEAR ready for my first contest though...


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

Nah...me neither.  I dont really get how so many people are huge already.  I had a bunch of vp's and am still at 20-30%


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Haha, my guy sucks... but you guys suck waaaay worse! 

I'm like 50-60%.  Hella long way to go still


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm bottom 20%.  I'm hoping to start climbing once all my steroids and HGH kick in.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its a good thing you got all those VPs!


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

Why?  Is it even possible to be lower than I am???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

LMAO!!  Yea I think there is a cap now at 50 VP.  I pretty much used all mine on gear, and I dont see shit for results...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

You guys started off using gear too early... and think about it... how many doses to guys on gear take?  And over what amount of time do they build themselves up?  Guys dont look like Steve E. and do a course of roids and end up like Coleman.

Gotta plan for the long haul


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm not expecting the gear to kick in yet at all.  I expected some gains from diet and training by now.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

(work)
Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 20 - 30% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Average 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose 

(home)
Name: [IM]-Premo 
Age: 18 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Looking big 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Slight risk 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Haha Your Week:   
You got some new gym clothes this week - you got some action from the fitness chicks at the gym too! A good week bro.


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

Vital Statistics 
Name: Var 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Bottom 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 5 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (71VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Looking big 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Withered 
Legs: Withered 
Chest: Withered 
Delts: Withered 
Back: Withered 
Cuts: Lardy 
Injury Risk: Low risk 
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

Your Week:   
A good normal week for you - diet was consistent, you had some nice relaxation time at the gym and you helped a granny cross the road.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

My injury risk went up because I was training INSANITY or whatever lol


----------



## Var (Feb 16, 2004)

I was training "Normal"....hence the "helped a granny cross the road".


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

i'm wondering how there are hundreds of people with massive bodybuilders already.


----------



## Var (Feb 17, 2004)

I hear ya Nike!  Definitely something not right here.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

they are huge because they spent all their points on size
none on injury or cuts or posing


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2004)

It seems as though the dark side of the sport has taken my BBer.  Last week he was on high androgenic moderate dose gear and now he is using low dose GH with a designer cocktail.

Name: Dale 
Age: 17 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 40 - 50% 
Available Virtual Points: 14 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Small 
Balance: Perfect 
Arms: Pea-sized 
Legs: Pea-sized 
Chest: Pea-sized 
Delts: Pea-sized 
Back: Pea-sized 
Cuts: Full House 
Injury Risk: Moderate risk 
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in


----------



## Var (Feb 18, 2004)

You guys notice the "bribe" option when entering contests???  Awesome!!!  I'll need this looking the way I do.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Man I haven't even started with the gear yet 

just finishing up some Andro to start out, take a couple weeks off, then I will hit up the hard stuff.


----------



## Var (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been full on with the gear all along...no results from it yet


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Ditto LOL!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

i'm a puny gear user myself.

anyone here chose to be a dealer for a job?  (i was too chicken 'cause i don't want the game to end)


----------



## Var (Feb 18, 2004)

I was just thinking that I should have chosen the dealer job.  It looks like I'm going to get slammed in this game if I dont start making some vp's


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing but i'll be pissed if they kill my puny character off.

if we do it - we shouldn't leave it that way everyday.  only on days we're feeling lucky.  (and bulletproof)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm a dealer


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Shhhh, dont tell Jenny!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Haha, she knows that I stay away from that stuff in real life, so I dont think she'll mind my job choice 

I tried to choose Fortune 100 CEO, but apparently those guys dont compete


----------



## Var (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i was thinking the same thing but i'll be pissed if they kill my puny character off.
> 
> if we do it - we shouldn't leave it that way everyday.  only on days we're feeling lucky.  (and bulletproof)



I cant afford the vp's to be a dealer now.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Im not gonna risk getting jacked... I am a self employed guy.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Oooh, but the risk makes it so much more fun... you never know what'll happen!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

why so many people have such high risk of injury???

Mines almost no chance...

Oh and DONT be worried about all those guys that are huge...cuz if you click on them all of their body-parts are pea-sized...
they spent all of their first points on overall size

so everyone is pretty even right now

Since mine got so screwed up at home, i started a  guy at school, on an email address i made, LOL
Business comp 1 is turning out to be worth it after all


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2004)

My news for the week...

You got some new gym clothes this week - you got some *action from the fitness chicks at the gym* too! A good week bro. 

Too bad fade didn't get to watch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

LMAO!  Where is Fade?  He is really slacking in his journal again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Your Week:   
You got some mofo thrown out the gym this week after he hit on you in the showers. Unless he wasn't lying when he said he couldn't pick his soap up because of a lower back injury??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I got 16th place in my first contest


----------



## Var (Feb 20, 2004)

Every week I get the "you had a relaxing week at the gym" thing.  Im getting bored.  

1,000th POST!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Var, you in any competitions?


----------



## Var (Feb 20, 2004)

Yup.  Mr Buffalo, New York, NYC, and Boston.  I have quite a while before competing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

What class?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Shit nvm...


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

so...now that they capped us on # of referral points we can get is the only way to get points now to work (job) and to win contests?

damn.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey NG are you westcoast?  In VBB land.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

for some reason....i went with east coast.  roots i guess.  

anyone know how some bbs on the site are in 70-80% but their bodyparts say they're withered and cuts say they're fat?  

then others are in bottom 20% with average bodyparts and full house.  huh?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Damn.. no one is west coast to compete with 

I think it is because you arent properly ranked untill you compete.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

good answer....it's been pissing me off.  

i wish i had done west coast now!  (so i can beat you and your smilies)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, maybe the smoker one... But not the NT afro puff


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

ok - i'll grant you that....probably one of the best smilies i've ever seen.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL!  NT said he is gonna post a pic of himself in an afro in my journal, but im still waiting on it.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

like lady of rage said (are you too young to know who that is?) "i rock rough and tough with my afro puff"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Ahhh death rows greatist hits.. a classic!

Im 21 btw


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

yeah.....i used to be 21 too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 10% 
Available Virtual Points: 2 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Looking big (50-55%) 
Balance: Perfect (95-100%) 
Arms: Small (20-25%) 
Legs: Small (20-25%) 
Chest: Small (20-25%) 
Delts: Small (20-25%) 
Back: Small (20-25%) 
Cuts: Full House (30-35%) 
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (50-55%) 
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in (40-45%) 


Top 10% suckers!!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

who ya calling a sucker?  

Name: nikegurl 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (82VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Looking big (50-55%) 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%) 
Arms: Not great (30-35%) 
Legs: Average (35-40%) 
Chest: Average (35-40%) 
Delts: Average (35-40%) 
Back: Average (35-40%) 
Cuts: Full House (30-35%) 
Injury Risk: Slight risk (35-40%) 
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)


----------



## dazzla (Feb 26, 2004)

5%! Gotta be on the gear!! tut tut! 

Sorry the ratings were all screwed up guys! 

If you have any suggestions etc. please let me know.

How owns this forum? I'll try and contact them for the upcoming forum leagues feature...?

Daz


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

I PM'ed him, but he never replied.  It is Prince.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

NG-- you have better stats because your older... Old lady


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

HOW did you get such great stats NG???

Mine never seem to move


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

the only thing i can think of that might be a factor (but it could be random?) is my training.  i don't have access to a computer on weekends (which SUX!   ) so i train hard/psycho all week knowing sat and sun will have to be rest weeks.

i may train regular if my injury potential starts to creep up.

i think that's the only think i'd be doing that's different than what everyone else is doing and i thought it would work against me.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 26, 2004)

You are doing great NG! Maybe you could get someone off here (that you trust!) to look after your vbb at weekends?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

^great idea


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

How many body parts do you workout each real day?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dazzla *_
> You are doing great NG! Maybe you could get someone off here (that you trust!) to look after your vbb at weekends?



well not premier, that's for sure!  (note the small "p")  i didn't miss his old lady comment.   

that is a good idea though!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Im sorry 

It was directed to your VBB not you, you sexy thang


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)

damn....you're good.  i thought we'd be feuding for weeks.

ohwell, being mad at you was fun while it lasted.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## dazzla (Feb 26, 2004)

Creep! hehe 

Daz
www.virtualbodybuilder.com - no ref link  booooo!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

My stats up to this point;

Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 70-80% 
Country: Canada 
Size: Small (35-40%) 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%) 
Arms: Small (25-30%) 
Legs: Small (25-30%) 
Chest: Small (20-25%) 
Delts: Small (25-30%) 
Back: Small (25-30%) 
Cuts: Full House (30-35%) 
Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider easing up (60-65%) 
Posing Ability: Standing relaxed poses you a problem (10-15%)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

Haha, I'll take care of your VBB NikeGurl!

Psssst Dazzla, whens are you going to have the crack whore employment option? 

Yep NikeGurl, I'll take really good care of your VBB


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey now, Pimpings not just a profession, its a way of life


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok so Trap you and NG need to give the rest of us some advise as to what you are doing... how are your workouts, sups, diet, etc.


----------

